# Is it all in our heads?



## LeakyGasSucks (Feb 4, 2012)

I've only had 2 instances where I was directly told I smelled like feces. One of them, I was gassy and had to go to the bathroom. The second time, I had evacuated and showered 20 minutes earlier.
This was about 7 years ago and 4 years ago respectively.

For the past few years, I constantly tell myself "clench!" whenever in a public area like a bus or in class. I just happen to sit next to people who sniff more than anyone else in that area (sometimes). I hear people whisper something like "it smells like sh!t". I started to think the odor from stools are somehow escaping my anus.

But I also wonder if I am just being paranoid and hearing what I "want" to hear.

I was hoping you guys could ask yourself the same questions.

Have people directly told me I smell like feces or like I passed gas?

Is there a possibility that this LG/odor issue is just in my head?


----------



## embarrassed (Mar 15, 2013)

Not for me. I feel the gas pass most if the time. I make the office smell so bad they talk about me all day long. I guess I would too if I was being sprayed by someone else's flatulence.

I'm still waiting on my biopsies to come back. I think/know its candida. You can see it plain as day on the EGD pic. Wish I could fix this faster.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

No your not losing your mind,,I can relate to what your saying..when someone sits behind me I start to leak gas..I can feel it coming out..my anus gets hot and soon the smell of poo is in the air
I cant tell you how many times Ive been accused of passing wind,or told I have a 'stinking ass'
lately the probiotic has been helping me with the smell,but when I get upset(mad or anxious) my anus gets hot still
Im afraid to eat sugar because I dont know what the probiotics will do,or not do


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Embarrased
It will get better..I have been stink free b4 and then went back to candy and started to stink agai
I also have candida problems,I basically stick with a bland diet..try eating garlic and other antifungal,to help you out
They would accept garlic smell more than poo smell


----------

